
Show HN: R in Visual Studio from Microsoft - smortaz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1_0XN-p3Hs
======
smortaz
Dear HN,

Our team did PTVS (Python Tools for Visual Studio). A few months ago we asked
HN if there would be interest in R in Visual Studio. The response was
positive.

These are very early bits, but it should give you a general flavor of what's
to come.

If you'd like to get on the list, please send an email to rtvs-
invite@microsoft.com [NOTE: alias will be active tomorrow Wednesday!]

Thanks!

